# Kokua Jumper



## Freeriderin (21. März 2017)

Hallo,

ich hätte eine Frage, gibt es eine Sattelstützen/Sattel Kombination die niedriger als die originale baut und passt? Ich hab mal versucht die Puky Sattelstütze einzubauen, müsste ich allerdings erstens kürzen und zweitens passt der Durchmesser nicht.

Die Sattelstütze habe ich schon gekürzt, aber es könnte trotzdem niedriger sein


----------



## Surtre (21. März 2017)

Der originale Sattel lässt sich unten noch ein wenig kürzen und somit weiter versenken.
Mit einem Pivotalsattel nebst passender Stütze wird es deutlich flacher:



Achtung: Die Kunststoffsattelstützen lassen sich ohne Nachbearbeitung nicht allzu weit versenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeriderin (21. März 2017)

Surtre schrieb:


> Der originale Sattel lässt sich unten noch ein wenig kürzen und somit weiter versenken.
> Mit einem Pivotalsattel nebst passender Stütze wird es deutlich flacher:
> 
> 
> ...



Was muss ich noch nacharbeiten? Wie geschrieben, Sattelstütze habe ich schon gekürzt, um sie weiter reinzubekommen. 
Ich glaub Lenker/Vorbau, werde ich auch noch tauschen. Welches Maß brauch ich für die Sattelklemme, finde grad meinen Messchieber nicht :-(


----------



## Surtre (21. März 2017)

Den originalen Sattel kannst Du unten auch noch kürzen. Mehr als einen Zentimeter lässt sich damit aber nicht holen, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.
Bei den Kunststoffpivtoalstützen muss die Verdickung/Verstrebung unterhalb des Kopfes abgedreht werden, damit sie weit versenkt werden können. Bei den Aluversionen muss nichts bearbeitet werden.

Kunststoff:





(Bildquelle: Pinkbike)

Alu:






Das Sitzrohr hat einen Durchmesser von 28,6mm.


----------



## KIV (21. März 2017)

Wie wäre es ggf statttdessen mit nem kleineren Hinterrad..?
Ein Rad vom Rollator sollte mit ner passenden Gewindestange leicht einzubauen sein. Hier gabs auch schon Bilder als 'Trike' mit zwei Inliner- oder Rollerrollen...


----------



## KIV (21. März 2017)

http://m.ebay.de/itm/381830313442
Vorbau in ultrakurz und superbillig, an die LVE willste ja auch noch ran...


----------



## sensiminded (21. März 2017)

Ich hatte mir einen zusätzlichen Dämpfer gekauft und beschnitten. Der war etwas härter. Damit war am Ende, wenn der Kleine drauf saß und einfederte, ein halber cm Platz zwischen Sattel und Reifen.  Damit kam der Sattel einiges tiefer.
VG Alex


----------



## Freeriderin (21. März 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> http://m.ebay.de/itm/381830313442
> Vorbau in ultrakurz und superbillig, an die LVE willste ja auch noch ran...


Danke, sowas suchte ich auch noch.

Trike braucht er nicht, er ist 2 1/2 und kann Laufrad fahren, nur würde ich ihn gern vom Puky aufs Kokua bekommen. Die kleinen Räder merkt man schon wenn er über Kanten rollt und vorallem überall noch der Splitt


----------



## Freeriderin (21. März 2017)

Kann mir wer ein Tipp geben, wo ich die Sattelstützen am besten bestelle? Ich würde dann gleich noch Radmuttern dazubestellen


----------



## KIV (21. März 2017)

https://www.kunstform.org/de/saettel-co-sattelstangen-c-1_101_44?cPath=1_101_44&sort=4a


----------



## Freeriderin (21. März 2017)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (22. März 2017)

Habe noch eine schwarze Pivotalkombi zum abgeben, also Sattel u Stütze von Mankind: http://www.twenty-inch.de/shop/images/product_images/popup_images/478_2.jpg


----------



## KIV (22. März 2017)

Da sieht die Sattelspitze aber echt breit aus. Wäre mir für ein Laufrad(!) viel zu fett...
Oder täuscht das Foto? Ein Link mit Maßen wäre hilfreich.


----------



## salzwasser (14. Mai 2017)

Surtre schrieb:


> :
> 
> Das Sitzrohr hat einen Durchmesser von 28,6mm.



Bei unserem Jumper hat die Sattelstütze 25.4 mm gibt es da unterschiedliche Modelle?

Kommt man mit der von dir beschriebenen Pivot Stütze plus entsprechendem Sattel 2 cm tiefer?


----------



## Surtre (14. Mai 2017)

Es ist beides zutreffend: 25,4 mm innen, 28,6mm sind es außen.

2cm vom unbearbeiteten Originalsattel zu einer flachen Pivotalkombination müssten drin sein. Der Umbau ist bei mir aber schon ganz schön lang her. Für unsere Kleine hatte ich vor kurzem noch den Dämpfer zusätzlich gekürzt.


----------



## salzwasser (15. Mai 2017)

Surtre schrieb:


> Es ist beides zutreffend: 25,4 mm innen, 28,6mm sind es außen.
> 
> 2cm vom unbearbeiteten Originalsattel zu einer flachen Pivotalkombination müssten drin sein. Der Umbau ist bei mir aber schon ganz schön lang her. Für unsere Kleine hatte ich vor kurzem noch den Dämpfer zusätzlich gekürzt.



Ah ok. So weit habe ich natürlich nicht gedacht! Danke!

2 cm sollten eigentlich reichen. Falls es mit meiner gewählten Kombi nicht klappt werde ich auch den Dämpfer kürzen.


----------



## chodo (2. August 2022)

Hallo und sorry dass ich das Thema nochmal ausgrabe!
Bin aktuell auch am Laufrad sondieren für unser Kind und würde gerne ein Kokua Jumper tieferlegen! Falls also jemand noch eine Kombi aus Pivotal Sattelstange und (kleinem) Sattel abzugeben hat, gerne melden!

Ansonsten ein Tipp zu einem günstigen kleinen Sattel 
Und den Dämpfer bearbeitet man einfach per Cuttermesser oder gibt es da auch noch Tipps?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzwasser (3. August 2022)

Den Dämpfer habe ich garn nicht bearbeitet. Damit würde ich warten bis eine Sitzprobe gemacht wurde. Bei mir war es nicht nötig. 
Günstige Sättel und Sattelstangen gibt es in BMX Online Shops. 








						kunstform BMX Shop & Mailorder Deutschland
					

Dein rider owned BMX Shop & BMX Mailorder. Beratung von BMXern & kostenfreier Versand in D ab 99€ Bestellwert jetzt im kunstform BMX Shop!




					www.kunstform.org


----------

